# Tivoli School of Electronics recollections



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

Got my 2nd class PMG ticket at Tivoli located in Cork Ireland.
I believe Morgan ORegan was guy in charge.
Did anyone out there attend this school.
Would like to hear about your experiences.


----------



## Jack Lynch (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome Odobber6 In 1946 I qualified from the Radio Telegraph Institute (as it was then known) and was run by P J O'Regan. It was located where the Silver Springs Hotel is now located and the school then moved in towards the city where you attended. Morgan was PJ's son. I never met Morgan. Have a look at threads Colleges we wet to, and Beyond the sea (My memoir) where I mention the RTI. Regards Jack


----------



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Jack
Thanks for info. Originally from Kilkenny and went to Tivoli in 1968.
Looked for your book on amazon but out of print
regards
denis


----------



## Jack Lynch (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Denis sorry for delay responding. Book available from Original Writers.ie and Smiths books according to their listings. Ebook version available from Amazon,Kobo Books,Diesel Books,Mobipocket etc regards Jack


----------

